# Please critique my 22 month boy



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

Just turned 22 months, my first conformation dog. Feel free to critique in the stacked and moving positions. I'd love some opinions. Thanks in advance! He's 24" and 76 lbs.

Pics
Waiau 22 Months Photos by bevillenz | Photobucket

k9
Pedigree: Relay's NZ Fly-Fisher's Emerald Waters


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am no conformation expert. But he is a beautiful pup. I love his head and from just the still pic he seems to move beautifully  Good luck.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is a pretty boy. Have you entered him in any shows yet? Are you going to be showing him? Have you had the breeder critique him yet?

The angle of the photos is not straight on, so it might not give the best visual. If I had to critique something, it would be it appears that he is a little straight in the front.

Good luck with him.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I'm biased because our babies are half siblings, same sire!  One of my girl's faults is that she's a little flat in the front, but she's got a lovely face and expression, converges nicely on the move, and has a nice topline. It is hard to tell sometimes from pics without hands on the dog. We are dabbling in conformation, but I have put most of my efforts into therapy dog work, which was my main goal when I got her. We're also going to start field training next week (SO excited about that!!) Are you going to be at the Greeley shows in August?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't give any advice on confirmation either except to say he's a gorgeous dog, best of luck to you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

He's a brother of Driver and Swing which I have had the pleasure of meeting. What a lovely litter. I tend to not say much about structure unless I can get hands on the dog. I would also recommend getting Laren's input. You might also see if there is going to be a CCA event in your area. I will say he seems to have a coat issue right at the base of the tail. I am sure you are aware of it. If you could tame that a bit I think it would strengthen his outline. I have not tried it but I have a friend that had great success with Bumble & Bumble Sumo Tech with a stubborn cowlick. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

My only critique is that his outline looks funky with the flippie near the base of his tail, which makes his topline look not as sturdy as some other dogs.

I would definitely ask your breeder what she/he thinks about your boy. I'm horrible at judging fronts because you can't really be there in person to feel what is underneath all that hair. Other than that, he is a pretty boy!


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for the feedback*

I really appreciate the feedback. A bit straight in the front...... my thoughts exactly. I wonder how much this will improve with age???? Despite the straight front he seems to have plenty of reach on the move. But looking at dogs that win, and sometimes win big, lots of them seem to be pretty straight in the front. 

Sorry I didn't post better pics without the flippie on the croup, he's been in the river every day and hasn't had a shampoo and blow dry for a while. 

He's done some limited showing as a puppy, but his brother Driver always one up'd him. I think we'll try to attend the upcoming shows in Greeley, CO.

Both Lauren Relay and Jen Rullo have been exceptionally helpful with advice on Waiau, I thought I'd post here to see what others thought. So thanks.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a CCA at the Greeley show, on Saturday August 17. I think I'm actually going to fly back a day early from a family vacation to participate in that, I just e-mailed the coordinator to check the status of entries before I commit myself to skipping out of vacation early.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep, dogs with straight fronts can win because NO dog is perfect and ALL have faults. Does that mean that he will not finish? Absolutely not!! It depends on what the judges will weigh the most important to them that day. I would also video tape and see if he converges in the front. Some dogs with great reach (and people think they must have a good front) forget to look at the dog coming at you.

Good Luck with him and have fun!! ;-)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like this dog. He has a good amount of breed type, a nice head and expression, and seems to have good foot timing with a nice sidegait. His croup slopes but then his tail pops up, and he has a dip in his topline. This is something that a grooming plan to minimize will help in terms of presenting that picture of overall balance and outline. Grooming, grooming, grooming lol, will present this dog at his best, and accentuate his lovely qualities. This dog seems short in the shoulder and lacks prosternum- his elbow seems loosey, and turning out in the movment shot in which the leash is gone- unless it is just the photo.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree his front appears to be a bit straight, contributing to what appears to be a lack of reach in the photos. I second that roadwork may improve his side gait though. I would be curious to see a video of him coming and going as well. I think the flippy on his croup will be fine once it is trained to lay flat with consistent grooming. 

It's important to remember that no dog is perfect, even very nice dogs have faults. I remember someone telling me my jack, who was my first conformation dog, could use a bit more neck and I was devastated, thinking it meant he was horrible and wouldn't have a chance at finishing. Well he did finish, has done well when shown as a special, and he is still not perfect. But he is a nice representative of the breed and certainly worthy of being an AKC champion. Point is, take critiques with a grain of salt, dont be discouraged and have fun! It's a fun hobby but it can be easy to get disillusioned if you don't keep some perspective 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you can find an old DVD from the Kansas City Golden Retriever Club, it's called First Year to First Place. I'm not sure the year of the DVD. Maybe contact that club. The DVD is excellent for going through all the various parts of a dog and how to look at them. They look at both puppies and dogs. It's extremely well done. I was given a copy by a friend, so I'm not really sure how to get another one.

Personally just remember at a show you are paying for one person's opinion for that one show. The next show you will pay for an entirely different person's opinion. I have only shown a few times and every time I'm surprised by the results.

Good luck and enjoy yourself. Don't let politics creep in and just enjoy the wonderful looking dogs at the show.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, every single dog shown gets rough feedback and flattering feedback bc all have strengths and weakness. My dog does not have a great rear end, but she does have great overall balance for example and a nice front assembly, and she does fine. I have another dog who moves wide in front and is long in his hocks, but wow you should read the judge's write up about how he exudes breed type, was the best conditioned dog in the ring that day, and asked for the win with every step. I do not believe he was the "best" Golden conformation-wise but he had that quintessential x factor of feeling so good and being in bloom that day. There is criticism for every dog living, lol. One of our handlers has a rule just not to try and show a dog with more than 3 faults. I noticed when I entered a bigger show in NYC, every dog entered was torn apart and criticized, including mine, even though they were the top 20 goldens in the country.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

LJack said:


> He's a brother of Driver and Swing which I have had the pleasure of meeting. What a lovely litter. I tend to not say much about structure unless I can get hands on the dog. I would also recommend getting Laren's input. You might also see if there is going to be a CCA event in your area. I will say he seems to have a coat issue right at the base of the tail. I am sure you are aware of it. If you could tame that a bit I think it would strengthen his outline. I have not tried it but I have a friend that had great success with Bumble & Bumble Sumo Tech with a stubborn cowlick. Good luck with your boy.


I am no expert either but I noticed the tail issue right away and it looks like his elbows turn out but it could also be a grooming issue. Very lovely movement from what I can see.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I suspect the elbows appearing out when looking at the movement shots is grooming. My Jack, for whatever reason, grows a ton of hair in that area that will eventually stick out a bit. His elbows are tight to his body and he does not move wide coming at you at all. But if he hasn't been trimmed for awhile it can give the appearance of being slightly out at the elbows when you are looking straight at him, unless you put your hands on him of course, then you will feel what is actually there. That was actually why I said I would like to see a video of him coming and going, I think that would give a much better idea if there was anything odd happening there.


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

*Thanks again for more helpful comments and advice*

Again, great comments. A big thanks! 

To the owner of Lushie, I grew up in Cape Elizabeth, ME...... so not far from you. I'm a big fan of your girl.

Waiau (IMHO) has a really nice topline. Maybe these two photos are better examples, taken 2 months ago???

He does seem to be getting better and better as the months tick by........


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

bevillenz said:


> Again, great comments. A big thanks!
> 
> To the owner of Lushie, I grew up in Cape Elizabeth, ME...... so not far from you. I'm a big fan of your girl.
> 
> ...



Yes these are way better!! See what am angle of a picture can do! And look he has a front!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yeah the stacked picture above is way better. He would greatly benefit from some good grooming. Looks good for >2 yrs old. Best of luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Yes, every single dog shown gets rough feedback and flattering feedback bc all have strengths and weakness. My dog does not have a great rear end, but she does have great overall balance for example and a nice front assembly, and she does fine. I have another dog who moves wide in front and is long in his hocks, but wow you should read the judge's write up about how he exudes breed type, was the best conditioned dog in the ring that day, and asked for the win with every step. I do not believe he was the "best" Golden conformation-wise but he had that quintessential x factor of feeling so good and being in bloom that day. There is criticism for every dog living, lol. One of our handlers has a rule just not to try and show a dog with more than 3 faults. I noticed when I entered a bigger show in NYC, every dog entered was torn apart and criticized, including mine, even though they were the top 20 goldens in the country.



Being the Top Twenty in the country doesn't always necessarily mean they are the top specimens of the breed, either


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

*Last photo, I promise*

Shampoo today and tried to train his croup. Modestly successful.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I would maybe try some human hair gel in his croup area to get it to flatten. You don't have to buy anything super expensive, even Suave stuff would do the trick. 

Of course, don't put it in if his coat isn't wet but just lather it in your hands and run it through his hair and blow dry. I wouldn't blow the hair up in that area, but rather go with the hair so you can get it to flatten. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't mess with gel, I would blow it down and backwards (toward his neck, nozzle facing down) and/or thinning shears.
Underline, elbows & rear pasterns need some work 
Can your breeder help you with grooming?
Very pretty dog!!


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

*thanks again for the helpful advice*

Jen Rullo (owner of Forever's Quest for Atlantis "Epic") has groomed Waiau in the past when he was shown as a puppy. But, I moved and am now 350 miles away (living in Durango, CO). I need to learn how to groom myself......

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bevillenz said:


> Jen Rullo (owner of Forever's Quest for Atlantis "Epic") has groomed Waiau in the past when he was shown as a puppy. But, I moved and am now 350 miles away (living in Durango, CO). I need to learn how to groom myself......
> 
> Thank you for the compliments.


Join the local club and hopefully meet some other people involved in conformation. You need someone to take you under their wing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

There are lots of great Colorado golden people. Join Mile Hi GRC.
Your dog is really super looking and will be fabulous at 4 yrs old. If he moves as nice as he stands you'll have no trouble finishing. Best of luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I can honestly say that your boy really has a great amount of leg, not short or long in the leg like most Goldens in the breed ring are. Like Anney said, you shall finish in no time!


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

*thanks*

really encouraging compliments, THANKS! 

He was one of those pups that really came apart but is coming back again - getting feedback from a number of people on the forum helps me to move forward with more confiidence. Waiau is entered in a 4 day show in mid-August. Fingers crossed.


----------



## St. Louis (May 28, 2012)

MaddieMagoo said:


> My only critique is that his outline looks funky with the flippie near the base of his tail, which makes his topline look not as sturdy as some other dogs.
> 
> I would definitely ask your breeder what she/he thinks about your boy. I'm horrible at judging fronts because you can't really be there in person to feel what is underneath all that hair. Other than that, he is a pretty boy!


I agree with the above comments. the base of the tail makes it look like the tail is too high. Photos don't give all the information needed. Have someone with experience do a hands on examination--looking at the overall structure.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't think his tail looks high at all. I think the newer photo is much better in many ways though. Good luck with him at the upcoming shows!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

Bought a dryer so I could give Waiau a proper shampoo. 

No need to comment on these photos, I have enough feedback!

http://s245.photobucket.com/user/bevillenz/library/23 months?sort=2&page=1


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have to ask, how do you pronounce your dog's name??  Haha, I'm sure if I tried to pronounce it I would more than likely butcher it!


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

He's named after a favorite river of mine on the South Island of New Zealand where I've done a lot of fly fishing.

Funny, young kids always pronounce his name right the first time, but grown ups struggle! It's pronounced "why-ow". 

Probably the only dog in the world with that name!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry I didn't see this before, but oh wow! He's very beautiful indeed!


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

Just turned 2 yrs! Out swimming and hiking at 12,000 ft.


----------

